# IDENTIFY THIS BODY KIT!



## 92sentradriver (Aug 16, 2004)

hi guys, when I was looking for the tsuru conversion kit(which is kick ass)i came across this body kit with the headlights on it and i was wondering what the kits name is and or where i can find it. thanks!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks similar to the xenon with an added adjustable splitter


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

That's the stillen front bumper which you can get at here


----------



## boostednismo (Nov 4, 2004)

92sentradriver said:


> hi guys, when I was looking for the tsuru conversion kit(which is kick ass)i came across this body kit with the headlights on it and i was wondering what the kits name is and or where i can find it. thanks!



Hey...you from southern cali? I think i seen this car at local car meets


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

-Geoff- said:


> That's the stillen front bumper which you can get at here


yup deff. stillen very hot :thumbup: but are those b14 turn signals? they sure look like it


----------



## 92sentradriver (Aug 16, 2004)

it is the tsuru headlight kit


----------

